# Winter Trout Time



## Superior Outfitter (Feb 19, 2018)

We have had some awesome weather this year in the U.P. and our rivers remain ice free for the most part and the trout bite has been on more often than not. I have been staying pretty local this year and concentrating on mostly "euro nymphing". It feels pretty familiar after using the always popular chuck n duck on the pocket water rivers that we have. I have been replacing shot lines and bobbers with heavy tungsten nymphs tied on jig hooks and the simplicity of the rig is great in our snag infested fast water. I find myself hanging up very infrequently compared to chuck n duck, but still staying in the strike and close to the sluggish fish. Late run coho continue to surprise us and some really nice fish are hanging around getting ready to spawn. They have been smashing the same green rubber leg nymph pictured below. 5.5 mm beads on the anchor fly really get the rig down and keep it there! Anybody else fishing this style on Superior tribs this winter?


----------



## milanmark (Apr 10, 2012)

Haven’t tried it but going to! What size hook? 6 or 8? 
Need to see what I have...
What type of fly line? Or do you use running line? 
I need to try this out!
Thanks!


----------



## Superior Outfitter (Feb 19, 2018)

I use 6-14 for the jig hooks. The best sizes have been a 8 and 10 for me though.I like to use a low memory mono in 20lb test, but Rio makes a euro nymph line that works even better.Thin diameter is the key so the ice doesn't build up.


----------



## J Nellis (Jan 2, 2020)

I tie almost all my nymphs on jig hooks. It should be standard. I’m trying to plan a primitive backcountry camping trip in January with a hot tent. I want to do some trout fishing somewhere in the Hiawatha National Forest. Any suggestions? I’m not expecting coordinates to any specific spots just a general starting point to help plan.


----------



## WILDCATWICK (Mar 11, 2002)

J Nellis said:


> I tie almost all my nymphs on jig hooks. It should be standard.


Just curious on why you think this? 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

J Nellis said:


> I want to do some trout fishing somewhere in the Hiawatha National Forest.


Make sure you check the regulations. Most of the rivers and creeks in the Hiawatha are closed for the season.


----------



## Superior Outfitter (Feb 19, 2018)

J Nellis said:


> I tie almost all my nymphs on jig hooks. It should be standard. I’m trying to plan a primitive backcountry camping trip in January with a hot tent. I want to do some trout fishing somewhere in the Hiawatha National Forest. Any suggestions? I’m not expecting coordinates to any specific spots just a general starting point to help plan.


Not much water open to fishing in the area. You could probably hit the ice though if you can pack a small amount of gear or just poach holes on the more popular lakes. The two hearted isn't far away and that has a open section and I would assume you could disperse camp there with the proper permits. Road access will be very limited so you will have good fishing.


----------



## Superior Outfitter (Feb 19, 2018)

WILDCATWICK said:


> Just curious on why you think this?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


For me it is good hook up ratios and good hook placement for catch and release. Losing less flies is always a bonus. The semi horizontal presentation is nice too.


----------



## UPEsox (Feb 2, 2018)

Makes me want to drive over from Minnesota and hit my favorite Type 4 in the UP.


----------



## Superior Outfitter (Feb 19, 2018)

UPEsox said:


> Makes me want to drive over from Minnesota and hit my favorite Type 4 in the UP.


Kinda slow now compared to what we had, but plenty of fish to be had. It's just a little tougher now. Give me a call if you plan a trip and I will fill you in on what I know.


----------



## ArkansasDave (May 3, 2018)

God's Country.


----------

